# MF240 Hydraulic Lift will only go up and down



## BlountArrow (May 18, 2012)

I have a Massey Ferguson 240 Tractor (one of the good ones - an early Great Britain one). The lift will raise all the way up and go down, but there is no in between. Do you have any idea what the problem would be? It will lift a heavy load and set it down, but again there is no in between setting. I was told it is most likely a dirty filter so I'm changing the fluid and filter tomorrow, but I'm not sure I'm buying that is the smoking gun. Your thoughts? I'd really like to get some insight for my project tomorrow!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum BA! Sounds like the linkage for the positioning valve is loose.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

g,Day Blount Arrow 
I thought i had responded to your question but somehow it did not appear.
Anyway set the Response lever somewhere in the middle, the draft lever all the way up and the position control lever Should control the height of the implement .
keep us posted 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## BlountArrow (May 18, 2012)

Quick Update: Well, my new found mechanic friend who told me it was most likely a dirty filter and fluid was dead on. I drained the fluid and went ahead and changed the mesh filter. The fluid did not look good at all, but the filter didn't look that dirty which worried me that this was not going to be the solution. However, I put all new fluid in (little over 8 gallons), new filter, let the tractor run for about 15 minutes, then positioned the draft lever all the way up, and I can move the lift to any position and it holds. Before, again, the lift would only go all the way up or down, but it is now holding at intervals in between. I still don't think it is 100%, but I'm no expert and I'm comparing to my 2009 Kubota, which is 26 years younger. All and all though it is now fully functional and I bush hogged for about 2 hours yesterday with no problems. I'm hoping with time and as new fluid works through everything that it will improve even more, but I really have no complaints!


----------

